# Good test on the four humors?



## nilly (5 mo ago)

This one is just for fun. I don’t know very much about typology in general but the idea of the four humors in relation to our personality sounds a bit romantic and playful for me. Do you guys know anything about an online test with an interesting degree of personal insight?


----------



## MichelDoms (5 mo ago)

I would also like to take a similar test, so I will wait with you until someone shares a similar test..


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Passions & Tempers, a History of the Humours - Test


- Test



www.passionsandtempers.com


----------



## nilly (5 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> Passions & Tempers, a History of the Humours - Test
> 
> 
> - Test
> ...


ooooh…ty so much this is fun to read! looks like I need some blood draining or leaches or something…either way I thought I’d be more phlegmatic but I guess I am a pretty responsible and attentive person.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I like that lady (Noga Arikha), just joined her Twitter and will probably buy her book. I took the test. Very interesting.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

choler, or yellow bile: 19.00%
melancholy, or black bile: 26.30%
blood: 32.70%
phlegm: 22.00%


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I included my top two. I think this is simply because I've reached an age where a lot of things don't matter that much anymore.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

melancholy, or black bile: 33.00%

predominant in those endowed with a melancholic temperament


element: earth
qualities: cold and dry
color: black
taste: sour
season: autumn
time of day: afternoon
body organ: liver
period of life: maturity
signs: Taurus, Virgo, Capricorn
planet: Saturn
Most of us have some black bile brewing in our organism. But that doesn't mean that we are all melancholics. Those who are generally balanced may have episodes of mild melancholy, akin to the blues. Those who are less balanced might be more affected by it and develop a syndrome akin to depression. Melancholics used to be identified by their pale, sallow looks, their lack of appetite and tendency to withdraw from society. Generally, though, it is healthy to harbour a dose of it: it helps us temper our enthusiasms, keep our feet on the ground, practice introspection and contemplation, appreciate art, and empathize with the distress of others.

If you have a high proportion (over 30%) of black bile, however, you may be too withdrawn and indulge too much in self-doubt. You may be prone to obsession and anxiety, to fretting over small matters, to seeing the glass half-empty and using your sense of the vanity of all things to justify your inability to engage in life, work or love. To counter the effects of black bile, drink plenty of water and exercise; go for an hour-long walk every day. Try to break a couple of old habits, and once a week, make a point of discovering a new place, either in your home town or elsewhere. It also helps to frequent sanguine friends, to shun troubled lovers, to avoid sad music, to eat plenty of cooked vegetables and also two or three squares a day of bitter (over 70% cocoa) chocolate.



Welp. it told me that im depressed with anxiety and ocd.


----------



## nilly (5 mo ago)

leftover crack said:


> View attachment 907813
> 
> 
> melancholy, or black bile: 33.00%
> ...


Also to eat more veggies and chocolate. smh typical melancholic to skip over that.


----------

